# Kein Stop der CPU bei entfernen von DP-Slave



## tuppes38 (14 November 2006)

Hallo ins Forum,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Teilnehmer vom Profibus einer CPU315DP2 abzuziehen, ohne das die CPU in Stop geht?
Ich möchte temporär ein Feldbusmodul nach Bedarf ein und wieder ausstecken.
Ich habe so etwas schon einmal gesehen, da ging dann nur die rote LED Busfehler an der CPU an, jetzt bräuchte ich noch
einen kleinen Tip wo ich da suchen soll.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (14 November 2006)

tuppes38 schrieb:


> Hallo ins Forum,
> gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Teilnehmer vom Profibus einer CPU315DP2 abzuziehen, ohne das die CPU in Stop geht?
> Ich möchte temporär ein Feldbusmodul nach Bedarf ein und wieder ausstecken.
> Ich habe so etwas schon einmal gesehen, da ging dann nur die rote LED Busfehler an der CPU an, jetzt bräuchte ich noch
> ...


Zum ersten: nimm bitte schwarz, farbige Schrift läst sich schlecht editieren.

Zum zweiten:
*LIES DIE VERDAMMTE FAQ !*

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8837


----------



## Werner54 (14 November 2006)

*cool bleiben*

@ Claus

lass dich nicht erschrecken, schau dir auch mal die verschiedenen OB's an


----------



## sps-concept (14 November 2006)

*sehr freundlich*

sehr freundlich uG! Ein Hinweis auf OB82 und OB86 und die FAQ wäre besser gewesen.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (14 November 2006)

sps-concept schrieb:


> sehr freundlich uG! Ein Hinweis auf OB82 und OB86 und die FAQ wäre besser gewesen.
> 
> MfG
> André Räppel



Hallo Andre,

genau das hab ich doch gemacht, auf die FAQ *MIT LINK*
_Profibus DP: Busausfall auswerten, CPU-Stop verhindern _
hingewiesen !


----------



## tuppes38 (14 November 2006)

*erstmal Danke*

Hallo an alle,

reicht es also aus wenn ich einen leeren OB 82 und OB 86 in die CPU lade oder müssen es alle drei sein. (OB82+OB86 und OB112)

Danke und Gruß


----------



## volker (14 November 2006)

ein druck auf f1 gibt dir die nötigen infos zum ob


----------



## udt (15 November 2006)

*SFC12 ist besser !!*

Hallo zusammen,

die Fehler-OBs sind ja wohl Holzhammer, da kommt
ja gar kein Fehler mehr durch! Besser den betreffenden
Teilnehmer gezielt abschalten!

Gruss U.


----------



## Ralle (15 November 2006)

@udt

Du hast zwar Recht, daß SFC12 die bessere Methode ist, aber es kommen
schon alle Fehler durch, die muß man in den OB nur behandeln. Wenn man
z.Bsp. den FB125 zur Fehlerdiagnose des Profibus einsetzt, kann man ja dann entscheiden, ob man einen Fehler ausgibt oder nicht. Allerdings ist das mit der Busfehler-LED auch nicht so toll und ich würde auch den
SFC12 vorziehen. Wenn du ein Beispiel hast, dann poste es hier doch mal.


----------



## CrazyCat (15 November 2006)

@tuppes38:

Sicherheitshalber würde ich alle 3 OBs (82, 86 und 122) laden.

Es reicht wenn die leeren OBs geladen werden, zusätzlich könnte man mit diesen OBs eine Fehlerauswertung vornehmen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (15 November 2006)

Das ist eigendlich in der von mir angepriesenen FAQ sehr schön beschrieben, es sind dort auch links auf Fehlerauswertbausteine vorhanden.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8837

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


Nochmals:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...c=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=387257&caller=nl

http://support.automation.siemens.c...=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=5362473&caller=nl


Der FC125 reicht völlig !
Es wird genau angezeigt, welcher Slave in Störung ist, CPU geht NICHT in Stop.

Und im Beispiel steht auch genau drinn, wo dei Diag-Bausteine aufgerufen werden müssen.


----------



## tuppes38 (15 November 2006)

*Erfolg gehabt*

Hallo an alle,

habe heute als morgen den OB82 und den OB86 hochgeladen und es funktioniert wie gewünscht.

Wenn ich jetzt den DP-slave (Wago DP Feldbuskoppler) abziehe gehen zwar die roten LED - Busfehler und Systemfehler an, die CPU bleibt aber im Run Betrieb.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Raydien (16 November 2006)

Meine Programme bestehen nur aus OBs


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (16 November 2006)

Raydien schrieb:


> Meine Programme bestehen nur aus OBs


Dann bist du aber ein ganz schon schlechter Programmierer  , oder hast noch keine richtigen Programme geschrieben.


----------



## Raydien (17 November 2006)

dafür laufen die aber 

P.S. mit den Obs War nurn Spass natürlich setzte ich auch noch FCs ein


----------



## tuppes38 (20 November 2006)

*Noch eine Frage*

Hallo ins Forum,

wie schon geschrieben habe ich durch das hochladen vom OB82 und OB86 erwirkt, dass die CPU nicht mehr in den Stop geht.

Jetzt leuchten natürlich die roten LED's Busfehler und Systemfehler auf was recht unschön ist da jeder Elektriker der an die Maschine wegen irgendeinem anderen Fehler gerufen wird, zuerst zurückschreckt und den Fehler in der SPS vermutet.

Jetzt habe ich gelesen das man einen DP slave auch softwaretechnisch deaktivieren kann und evtl. einen sogenannten Terminator einsetzen kann.

Wie könnte ich denn vorgehen das ich diesen DP-slave ein und ausstecken kann ohne das die CPU die Störungen an den LED's anzeigt?

Kurz gefragt: wie macht man so etwas richtig?

Danke und Gruß


----------

